
Patent troll: 'I'm ethical and moral' - Libertatea
http://money.cnn.com/2013/07/02/technology/enterprise/patent-troll/index.html?section=money_technology&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+rss%2Fmoney_technology+%28Technology%29
======
Millennium
If I'm to take this self-description as an indicator that he spends a lot of
time playing F.A.T.A.L., then it actually makes quite a bit of sense.

